# Hey from Canada!!



## Lyra (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey everyone! I am from Barrie, Ontario and love horses. I don't own a horse, but ride once a week and thats always the highlight of my week. I have been riding on and off for about 3 years now...but I have gone steady for a year at my current stable. My favorite thing to do on a horse is jump!! 

Hopefully I will get to know you all soon and see ya around!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Lyra.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi hope u like the forum


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 8)


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi!
I'm new to, I live about 2 and half hours from Barrie =]


----------

